# Another LMU vs. Chapman question



## Sierra (Jul 9, 2012)

So I was accepted by Chapman's MFA screenwriting program (and registered pretty darn late). At the time, I didn't realize I had also been accepted by LMU (MFA, TV writing and producing), because the notification had gotten lost. I asked if they had an opening, and they said that they would let me in. 

I'm on the East coast. I can't look at the two schools, and I'm really torn. On one hand, I eventually want to be a show runner, and LMU will probably give me the best portfolio for that (plus, I tend to like living in cities more than suburbs), and I'm wondering if their internship program might be stronger. I'm also worried about trying to work while attending Chapman and that Chapman's screenwriting program isn't as strong/not as strong for those really interested in television writing. OTOH, Chapman's facilities are supposed to be amazing, the program is shorter, and they seem like they're investing a lot in their program (film village, production company, etc). 

I won't get my financial award until after I commit to LMU. I know I'll get a $5000 first-year scholarship (if I fail to get a loan, I probably won't be going anywhere). 

Can anyone currently in these programs weigh in? I need to make a decision fast and then coordinate the move. I suspect I'd be happy/challenged at either program, but I'm not sure which is best equipped to get me where I want to be/has the most experienced professors,etc. 

Any insight (or, um, suggestions for housing) would be fabulous. 

Just to complicate things, I still have the option of going to Emerson.


----------



## rcross11 (Jul 25, 2012)

A little late on this response.

I'm a director at Chapman, so I can't really comment on the LMU vs. Chapman screenwriting programs, but one perk I can say about Chapman is that you have a very good chance of having something you've written actually turned into a short film.

There are 321's (three pages, two characters, one location) that all production students have to do in the spring of the first year. In the fall of the second year, directors are REQUIRED to team up with a screenwriter.


----------



## David J Olson (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know if either person who posted here is still active, but I would love to hear a follow up from Sierra, as I'm currently putting together my application for LMU and Chapman as well. 

Any information or advice would be big help!


----------

